# Campagnolo Veloce Cassette - 10 Speed



## seaswood (Apr 8, 2012)

Campagnolo Veloce Cassette - 10 Speed Is noted as being ultra drive geometry. I have a square taper BB with associated crank, basically looking for spares since everyone is going to UT & I am not Yet.
Any reason this would not work?
& any reason to spend 200$ on the Campagnolo Record Cassette - 10 Speed? Or would a UD cassette work with a veloce changer?
As centaur seems nla.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

That should work fine. My Campy 10 bikes are Record and Chorus and I use Centaur cassettes. No reason to use Record cassettes unless you want to shave a few grams and replace your cassette more frequently. Keep an eye on Ribble and Wiggle. They frequently have good deals on Campy 10 speed chains , bottom brackets, and cassettes


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It will be fine. Ultra drive sprockets have been around a long time. Since 2001. All Campy sprockets regardless of group are UD.

UD was a refinement to the profiles of the teeth to improve shifting. UD cassettes are backwards compatible.

Veloce sprockets are identical physically to those in upper groups. The difference is that they are loose cog and have a lower level of finish than Centaur/Chorus/Record.

A Veloce cassette will therefore shift identically to cassettes in upper groups. The obvious advantage of loose cog is that it permits the assembly of custom cassettes.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Not sure I get the crankset reference when talking about Campy cassettes? How are they connected?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

GKSki said:


> Not sure I get the crankset reference when talking about Campy cassettes? How are they connected?


There was also a concern about whether the RD would work.

Both things being irrelevant.

It looks like OP had some misconception about what an Ultradrive cassette is.

Although I did learn something in my research. I had always thought that the change in freehub splining was done at the same time as the tooth profile thing, and that the name also applied to the splining as well. 

Not so. From 1998 to 2000 the splining had changed but the sprockets were called "Exa-drive Mk2". Had the old profile but new splining. So the term "Ultradrive" applied only to the tooth profiles and appeared in 2001.


----------

